
How the ask historians subreddit handles holocaust deniers - empath75
https://slate.com/technology/2018/07/the-askhistorians-subreddit-banned-holocaust-deniers-and-facebook-should-too.html
======
lykr0n
> We remove content that is racist, sexist, or anti-Semitic in nature and ban
> the offending users from commenting in our forum on a daily basis. While our
> rules are also designed to combat content like the denial of the genocides
> against American Indians, Armenians, and others, as well as talking points
> such as slavery revisionism, Nazi Germany and the Holocaust...

Shortcut to what the subreddit does.

~~~
bryanlarsen
Perhaps more important, the why, and their refutation of Zuckerberg's
argument: "Any attempt to make Nazism palatable again is a call for violence."

